
Microsoft’s next Xbox is Xbox Series X, coming holiday 2020 - Aaron_Putnam
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/12/21016575/microsoft-xbox-series-x-next-xbox-console
======
lesserknowndan
When is holiday 2020? What holiday? Why can't Americans use either months or
at least seasons that we southern hemisphere people can accurately translate
to our own calendar?...

------
alvatech
It’s a PC if you connect a mouse and keyboard

------
manuelmagic
Nice Mainframe form factor :)

